Ask HN: What is the most popular desktop Linux distro? - langf
======
mtmail
[https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major](https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major)
claims Mint (1 minute google search). As you've seen in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254903)
everybody has their own favorite.

